# is this okay for ferrets?



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay, so I've been looking at ferrets, and I decided that maybe in the future I would like to have some, 
Like maybe in two years or so

But me, being me:lol:, has already read the ENTIRE of www.allaboutferrets.com and www.hugawoozel. have made a few plans to what my ferrets lives will be like. I want to check it would be OK, and what better people to ask it than ferret keepers themselves.

So my plan is this:

I have this shed at the moment. It is heated and insulated. I would say its youraverage shed size, and in sshape I think its close to a square. I was thinking that instead of buying a cage, I could convert my shed into basically a big ferret house. What I mean is the ferrets would be free range in the shed. I'm pretty sure someone must have done this, however I am unable to find any on Google. I'd cover up the wires and heaters obviously, and I'm planning on making an inner door of mesh so that the ferrets couldn't jump right out. There would be fleece/blankets on the ground ( more for playing purposes, I understand they'd dig it up, the floor is lino) and a litter tray in each corner filled with back to nature or a similar paper bedding. There'd be plenty of tubes around and maybe a cat tree or two. I could always install an extra level if they need more room. In one corner I'll have an indoor Guinea pig cage as a bed which I can close of if needed. So there that's the cage aspect. Lol sorry about the rambling

For food I'm gonna use Merlin ferret food mixed with supreme selective or something similar. I may also purchase some of this wet ferret food I've seen on Zooplus. I think its called greenwood wet ferret food, and its 100% meat. whenever we have any fresh meat or egg yolks around ill give them some. This I would give at the side maybe half-1quater of a tin a day. The water will be in a tip resistant bowl. All treats will be 100% meat. Whenever there's any meat or egg yolks around I'llgive them a bit. 
8t
In the morning I'll feed, water and empty and refill all four littertrays and give the ferrets a health check. Once back from school I'll take the ferrets either into my room or in the conservatory for three plus hours of playtime and interaction. In the evenings before bed I'll check on them for a quick cuddle. Once in a while I'll walk them about the garden on a harness

I will wash all bedding once a week or more if needed along with the toys. I'll also clean their ears, brush their fur and clean their teeth when necessary.

So yes. Is that okay? Sorry if its really boring. Is there anything I could change for the better? It'll be in ages anyway so I've got time to think it over
Thanks and if anything is mixed up sorry my phone is not doing its job:mad2:


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds fine to me,

How many would you plan on having


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

That sounds fine, but I would say don't have any heaters in the shed as ferrets are sensitive to heat changes and may think its summer if you use a heater In winter, If the ferrets are to be housed in a shed, I would maybe use a hutch as their place to sleep and go to the loo? also this would be a good idea as you could lock them in when cleaning the shed? You could let them come and go from the hutch when wanted. 

Have you looked at Vitalin ferret food and alpha ferret feast as well as the ones you mention? I use alpha I have used Vitalin in the past but for all it is slightly better ingredient wise then alpha I found the ferrets did better on alpha (I will note my ferrets are fed a 90% pure raw diet) so the dry only makes up a small part of their diet. Ferrets fed a total dry diet do suffer from tartar build-up on their teeth if not offered things like chicken wings/necks as these act like a tooth brush. 

Ferrets are escape artists you'll be surprised how fast/clever they are at finding weak spots so you will have to check the shed regular for any signs of weakness, the mesh door is a good idea as in warm weather you can leave the door open to allow air to get in as ferrets can't sweat so you have to make sure they aren't in direct sun etc


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Lisa68 said:


> Sounds fine to me,
> 
> How many would you plan on having


 Probably a pair. Is there any differences between jills and hobs? theyd be nueterd so i guess i could have one each.:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:

thanks DKDREAM that helps. the heaters are already installed but i could just leave them off. I am thinking about giving them a mostly raw diet- does it work well? I have enough mioney, but i dont want to be spending too much on food, is raw feeding expensive? and how about whole prey? I myself am vegetarian, but i have NO intentions of feeding vegetarian food to my ferrets, im not stupid and it would be cruel. I do keep mice though and i might find it hard to do whole prey:nonod:
thanks for answering!


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, me too

I feed fretten4you, the evolve one, I send for it from Germany, but to be honest, to feed a complete barf diet, isn't that expensive, 

I choose to feed a dry food as I find it more convenient, just a personal thing,

Bet you can't wait x


----------

